# اختارت فرنساوى ولا المانى فى ثانويه عامه



## Alexander.t (16 أغسطس 2011)

*اختارت فرنساوى ولا المانى فى ثانويه عامه وايه السبب

انا عن نفسى اختارت فرنساوى
لان اتقالتلى جمله عجبتنى جدا 

اذا اردت ان تتحدث مع كلب فحدثه بالانجليزيه واذا اردت أن تتحدث مع رجل فحدثه بالالمانيه واذا اردت أن تتحدث مع امرأه فحدثها بالفرنسيه :new6:

اختارت أيه وليه؟ 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههه
حلوه دي اول مره اعرفها

احنا عندنا انجلش ولا اسباني ولا الماني بس الالماني قليل اوي 

انا اختارت اسباني
عشان كان ليا مدرسة لغة اسبانيه جارتي وكنت  بتعامل معاها كتير وحبيت اللغه 
فاختارت اسباني


----------



## مسرة (16 أغسطس 2011)

بتسال ليه جا علا بالك هذا السؤال ؟


----------



## white.angel (16 أغسطس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه
اشتقت لشقاء الثانويه العامه ام ماذا ...؟؟
عموماً بالنسبه للثانويه العامه .. اللغه الالمانيه ... ايسر بكثير
ولكن بالنسبه للتعامل فى الحياه العامه ... اللغه الفرنسيه بالطبع
لان الالمانيه لكنتها ثقيله جداً .... كأنك بتتخانق مش بتتكلم D:

*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (16 أغسطس 2011)

*انا اخترت فرنساوى​​**بس مش عجبانى جملة​​* *لو اردت ان تتحدث مع كلب بالانجليزى​​[/B]لانى انا قسم اجليزى فى الجامعه​​ وبحبه جدا جدا​​على فكره انا بهزر​​بس حبيت اعترض ههههههههههههههه​​ لكن برضه بعتز بقسمى جدا​​*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه
> حلوه دي اول مره اعرفها
> 
> احنا عندنا انجلش ولا اسباني ولا الماني بس الالماني قليل اوي
> ...



*كده كده الانجليش بندرسه من 4 ابتدائى عندنا هنا
ههههههههه*


----------



## Alexander.t (17 أغسطس 2011)

مسرة قال:


> بتسال ليه جا علا بالك هذا السؤال ؟




*عشان واحد صحبى لسه سالنى نفس السوال
ورديت عليه نفس الرد اللى فى المشاركه الاؤلى ليا *


----------



## Alexander.t (17 أغسطس 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> اشتقت لشقاء الثانويه العامه ام ماذا ...؟؟
> عموماً بالنسبه للثانويه العامه .. اللغه الالمانيه ... ايسر بكثير
> ولكن بالنسبه للتعامل فى الحياه العامه ... اللغه الفرنسيه بالطبع
> ...


*
تصدقى كانت احلى ايام عمرى
ما افتكرش انى دخلت المدرسه فى اولى وتانيه ثانويه 10 ايام على بعض
انما فى تالته اتفصلت يوم 31/10
والدراسه اصلا كانت بادئه يوم 15/9
هههههههههههه

الواحد ياريت يرجع صغير 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *كده كده الانجليش بندرسه من 4 ابتدائى عندنا هنا
> ههههههههه*



*احنا العكس بقى
كده كده احنا الفرنساوي بندرسو من تانيه ابتدائي هههه*


----------



## أنجيلا (17 أغسطس 2011)

*انا لسه هختار السنة ده  *
*وبالطبع هختار فرنساوي لانني مش بعرف انجليزي كويس:blush2:*
* هههههههههههههههههههه*
*وكمان الفرنساوي لغة جميلة جدا :smil15:*


----------



## أنجيلا (17 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *احنا العكس بقى*
> *كده كده احنا الفرنساوي بندرسو من تانيه ابتدائي هههه*



*عملوها قبل سنوات قليلة بس*
*انا درست الفرنسي من 4 ابتدائي اما دلوقتي فصارت من الثانية ابتدائي*
*مش عدل كده:bomb:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *انا لسه هختار السنة ده  *
> *وبالطبع هختار فرنساوي لانني مش بعرف انجليزي كويس:blush2:*
> * هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *وكمان الفرنساوي لغة جميلة جدا :smil15:*


هههههههه
لا ازاي يا انجي
لازم تختاري غير الفرنساوي ولا ايه
شكلي نسيت القوانين


----------



## النهيسى (17 أغسطس 2011)

الفرنساوى لغه سهله وجميله
لكن شرط أن يحبها الطالب
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *عملوها قبل سنوات قليلة بس*
> *انا درست الفرنسي من 4 ابتدائي اما دلوقتي فصارت من الثانية ابتدائي*
> *مش عدل كده:bomb:*



ههههه
اه عارفه
وانا درستها من تالته ابتدائي يا انجي


----------



## أنجيلا (17 أغسطس 2011)

> هههههههه
> لا ازاي يا انجي
> لازم تختاري غير الفرنساوي ولا ايه
> شكلي نسيت القوانين


*اشمن قوانين:2:*



lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههه
> اه عارفه
> وانا درستها من تالته ابتدائي يا انجي


 *كيفاش؟*
*مكانتش في كاع المملكة من 4 ابتدائي*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *اشمن قوانين:2:*
> 
> *يعني واش تقدري تختاري الفرنساوي ف التانوي
> ولا لازم لغه تانيه مع الفرنساوي
> ...



لا ا انجي
انا خديتها في تالته ابتدائي
وهاني سولت حد معايه قالي كانت في تالته ابتدائي


----------



## Bent Christ (17 أغسطس 2011)

*ياااااااااااااااااااااه يا مينا فكرتنى بالذى مضى*
*ممضاش اووووووى يعنى هم شهرين*
*بس المهم انا مخترتش لا فرنساوى ولا المانى*
*انا اخدت ايطالى لغه زى العسل بجد *
*بس سؤال جامد على فكره*​


----------



## أنجيلا (17 أغسطس 2011)

*



يعني واش تقدري تختاري الفرنساوي ف التانوي
ولا لازم لغه تانيه مع الفرنساوي

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لا غير الفرانساوي:t17:*



lo siento_mucho قال:


> لا ا انجي
> انا خديتها في تالته ابتدائي
> وهاني سولت حد معايه قالي كانت في تالته ابتدائي


*غريبة*
*انا قريتها هنايا من ال4 ابتدائي*
*تنظن عادي حتى المقررات مشي موحدة فمعتجيش على هادي ههههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *لا غير الفرانساوي:t17:*
> 
> 
> *غريبة*
> ...



هههههههه
انا قريتها مدددده هادي
يمكن كنتي عاد متولدتيش ههههه
طبعا احنا صحاب العجب في المغرب


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> *ياااااااااااااااااااااه يا مينا فكرتنى بالذى مضى*
> *ممضاش اووووووى يعنى هم شهرين*
> *بس المهم انا مخترتش لا فرنساوى ولا المانى*
> *انا اخدت ايطالى لغه زى العسل بجد *
> *بس سؤال جامد على فكره*​



اه جميله اوي وقريبه اوي من الاسباني
هي  في شبه بينهم  شويه بس تمدي في الكلام في الاخر


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أغسطس 2011)

فرنسى 
لأنى مجنون لغة فرنسية وكنت فى ثانوية عامة أى كلمة فرنسية ألاقيها فى مجلة أو جريدة أو حتى أى حاجة أشتريها كنت لازم أترجمها ...


----------



## minatosaaziz (17 أغسطس 2011)

انا خدت فرنساوي غصبا عن عيني لان مفيش مدرسين لا ألماني ولا اسباني ولا ايطالي في المنيا .بس الفرنساوي حلوة انا بحب انطقها علطول لانها  لغة نغمية جدا .




lo siento_mucho قال:


> اه جميله اوي وقريبه اوي من الاسباني
> هي  في شبه بينهم  شويه بس تمدي في الكلام في الاخر


انا اعرف ان الايطالي والفرنسي والاسباني تسمى لغات لاتينية لانها كلها أصلها لاتيني .


----------



## twety (17 أغسطس 2011)

*انا اخترت المانى
رغم انى ابتديت فرنساوى بس مكملتش
مستحملتش اكتر من اسبوع هههههههه

هو الفرنساوى حلو فى النطق ورخم فى الكتابه
والالمانى حلو فى الكتابه والنطق حلو برضه مش وحش

بس الانجلش تحفه فى كل الاحوال
واعترض  ع النقطه اللى قولتها مش عجبانى الحقيقه ههههه
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (25 أغسطس 2011)

انا كنت ف مدرسة خاصة الأنجلش من حضانة وفرنساوي من اعدادي
المفارقة اني ف الانجلش TOEFL
وف الفرنساوي طور الله ف برسيمه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




اختارت ف ثانوية فرنساوي ، وجبت 32 من 50 كمان


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 أغسطس 2011)

*ثانويتي ليست من مصر فلم تتح لي فرصه الاختيار للاسف...*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أغسطس 2011)

*اما كنت داخلة الثانوية العامية كان نفسى اخد المانى لكن مش لاقيتها فى الادارة بتعتى
ومش بطيق الفرنش بصراحة  فاخترت ايطالى وبعد ما درسته حبيته جداااا وبقا لغتى المفضلة
منكرشى انهم كرهونى فيه فى الكلية بس برضو بحبه ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أغسطس 2011)

اخدت فرنساوى وكنت بحبه اوووى وشاطرة فيه

وجبت فيه درجة حلووة


----------



## zezza (25 أغسطس 2011)

*فرنساوى 
كنت كويسة فيه اوى بس دلوقتى كل علاقتى بيه 
je Ne parle français pas
*


----------



## Critic (25 أغسطس 2011)

اخترت فرنساوى
لان مكنش ليا ميول لاى لغة عن التانية فأخترت اختيار القطيع
و كنت بكره كره العمى
مع ذلك قفلته و انا كارهه
و النتيجة انى رميته فىالذبالة اول لما امتحنته لانى مش حابه و دلوقت مش فاكر كلمتين على بعض منه
و هو ده سر فشل التعليم فى مصر


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 أغسطس 2011)

*ههههههههههه*
*امال فين دور اللغة العربية فى المثل اللى قولته ده :smile02*
*انا اخترت فرنساوى *
*بس لان المدرسة مكنش فيها غير مدرسين فرنساوى *
*نظام يسبوك تختار وغصب عنك فرنساوى *
*مفيش مفر :smile02*
*بس هى بجد لغة حلوة جدا وسهلة جدا جداااااااااا *
*وخصوصا نطقها معايا :gy0000:*
*عشان الناس اللى بتعيب بس وهى اكيد واخدة بالها :nunu0000:*
*هههههههههه*​


----------

